# Mountain Biking trails



## Baldgeeza (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi

I am in the process of finding employment in the UAE and am interested to know from the Mountain Bikers out there what trails and facilities are like. 

I am an "All-Mountain" rider that enjoy the occasional downhill and longer distance challenge. Just wondered whether I'd be wasting my time bringing all my gear out there.

I am not expecting anything like the 7Stanes or Coed-y-Brenin, but hoping there is still enough that my wife and I can at least still enjoy one of our favourite past-times while out there.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The moutains are pretty small here compared to the uk or SA (would be classed hills in the uk). I expect your best bet would be to get the explorer 4x4 series which shows quite a few mountain tracks suitabe for 4x4s or bikes


----------



## Baldgeeza (Nov 20, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim - Thanks for the reply. I don't mind hills at all. Combined with the rock and sand it seems quite challenging as well.

I did a quick search and think I answered my own question here!! Plenty of videos on Youtube of the stuff the guys and gals get up to and there is a Facebook Group (Mountain Biking UAE) on the go as well. Will browse these sites for further info.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

There is a Facebook group of mountain bikers for UAE, I lost the link and have not gone out with them.

From the group pictures, they seem to be active with rides around town and occasional rides toward the East coast - more dry desert / rocky /sandy biking than typical lush-green mountain biking (as expected).

With the Winter time coming soon, it should be quire nice to go out for riding so bring your gear if the terrain is to your liking.


----------

